
Ask HN: Open source text highlighter with ability to add custom functions? - taphangum
I&#x27;m working with Medium.js, trying to add some custom functions to it. But feel like I may be reinventing the wheel here.<p>Does anyone here know of any open source libraries that can do this a lot easier.<p>Really appreciate anyone&#x27;s time here.
======
epalmer
You probably ought to rename the post with "ASK: " as a prefix.

~~~
taphangum
Cheers, just did.

